# new to the tandem



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello All,
Jsut thought I'd say hi
While I've been riding a few years, my wife has never been interested in riding with me. The traffic scares her and she's never really been into the fitness aspects of biking.
A month or so ago though, my friend gave us his old Santana tandem and we decided to give it a try.
We've had about 3 rides so far and she really seems to enjoy it. 

This weekend (weather providing) we're going to go out for our first long ride. So far we've only gone through the neighborhood.

wish me luck!


----------



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

How did it go? My wife and I are on our first year with a tandem. We are gearing up for the Seattle to Portland ride. 200+ miles in 2 days. we have about 100 miles total on it and we are working to add a lot more just the weather and work keep getting in the way. :mad2: 

I'm still looking for a couple in the south Puget Sound area that want to try and go for some rides together. All of the organized Tandem rides are to far away to ride.


----------



## cerec (Oct 8, 2009)

Best advice I can give is to start slow with your wife and don't take any chances, fast turns, etc. and keep the rides short at first. The stocker needs to have complete confidence in their partner(it can be a bit scarey in the back). Hopefully, she will continue to enjoy the tandem and you can gradually increase speed and distance.


----------

